# Do high stim pre workouts make you horny?



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone here get horny off of high stim pre's? For some reason I do and when I'm at the gym all I can see is ass and tits. 

I'll be sitting on a bench and say "Oh yeah baby bend over. Show me that ass."


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2017)

Sometimes yohimbine can cause an increase in libido. 


and no, you only say that in your head.


----------



## 1stplace (Jan 5, 2017)

im not sure Ive ever been un horny or however you would say it! I want pussy all the time even right after I have pussy I want more pussy


----------



## Montego (Jan 5, 2017)

If stim dick doesn't kill my member, yes.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 5, 2017)

Montego said:


> If stim dick doesn't kill my member, yes.



It just makes the gym much more enjoyable.  Knowing that when I take my pre workout I will arrive at the gym and the girls will look more attractive.


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Anyone here get horny off of high stim pre's? For some reason I do and when I'm at the gym all I can see is ass and tits.
> 
> I'll be sitting on a bench and say "Oh yeah baby bend over. Show me that ass."



no can't say they do.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2017)

Not once lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2017)

Nope, not me


----------



## Shak33L (Jan 11, 2017)

No


----------



## JoeyGym65 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not for me.


----------

